# Unable to edit in Marketplace



## bubblegirlsax (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Moderators, 

I put an ad in the Marketplace and made a mistake by pushing copy + paste and the wrong info went in the wrong place. For some reason there wasn't the ability to edit it later. Is there a way I can? 

I followed the post with a corrected post, so if someone could delete the first of the thread "FS: Flute and sax accessories" I would be grateful. The first one is just confusing -- even for me!

S.


----------



## Mark5047 (Apr 8, 2003)

The ability to edit in the marketplace is turned off on purpose. It just keeps things honest.


----------



## bubblegirlsax (Dec 21, 2005)

That's what I thought. Fair enough. I just re-pasted the flute info amongst the sax accessories stuff which made it confusing. Oh well, hopefully someone will understand it lol

Is it possible for a moderator to delete the thread for me to post it again correctly?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

bubblegirlsax, check your Private Messages.


----------



## bubblegirlsax (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks


----------

